# Paging Dale Brigham



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

Are you out there? How are you doing? This is Bob from Walt's. I heard about what happened at your last event and am wondering how your recovery is going.

Bob


----------



## Dale Brigham (Aug 23, 2002)

Indyfan said:


> Are you out there? How are you doing? This is Bob from Walt's. I heard about what happened at your last event and am wondering how your recovery is going.
> 
> Bob


Bob:

I'm doing OK! Thanks for asking!

I have an exercise test on Wednesday which will also have heart imaging (a "stress echo" test). The results of that test should let me and my doc know how the old ticker is doing.

I have been riding the MKT/Katy Trail once or twice a week, and have also clawed my way up some of the notable climbs off the trail (Cedar Tree, Clubhouse, Fox Hollow, etc.). No apparent problems during big efforts, which seems like a good sign to me. Just making sure I have plenty of rest between rides.

Again, thanks very much for your kind words of concern. And, please send my best regards to Sarah, Mark, and the rest of my friends at Walt's.

Ciao!

Dale


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Dale- Good to hear from you. And it's good to hear that you're riding again. I'd imagine your tests will give you some good guidance (hopefully some good news too) for more riding and such. I'll pass along that I heard from you.

Take care & good luck,
Bob


----------



## Mulberry001 (Aug 7, 2011)

a good news to hear and congratulations for you


----------

